# Error Compiz install



## marcelohsp (May 15, 2013)

```
s-8.1.0/src/objviewer'
gmake[2]: Nada a ser feito para `all'.
gmake[2]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/objviewer'
Making all in osdemos
gmake[2]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/osdemos'
gmake[2]: Nada a ser feito para `all'.
gmake[2]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/osdemos'
Making all in perf
gmake[2]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/perf'
gmake[2]: Nada a ser feito para `all'.
gmake[2]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/perf'
Making all in rbug
gmake[2]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/rbug'
gmake[2]: Nada a ser feito para `all'.
gmake[2]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/rbug'
Making all in redbook
gmake[2]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/redbook'
gmake[2]: Nada a ser feito para `all'.
gmake[2]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/redbook'
Making all in samples
gmake[2]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/samples'
gmake[2]: Nada a ser feito para `all'.
gmake[2]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/samples'
Making all in slang
gmake[2]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/slang'
gmake[2]: Nada a ser feito para `all'.
gmake[2]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/slang'
Making all in tests
gmake[2]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/tests'
gmake  all-am
gmake[3]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/tests'
gmake[3]: Nada a ser feito para `all-am'.
gmake[3]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/tests'
gmake[2]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/tests'
Making all in tools
gmake[2]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/tools'
gmake[3]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/tools'
gmake[3]: Nada a ser feito para `all-am'.
gmake[3]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/tools'
gmake[2]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/tools'
Making all in trivial
gmake[2]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/trivial'
gmake[2]: Nada a ser feito para `all'.
gmake[2]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/trivial'
Making all in vp
gmake[2]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/vp'
gmake[2]: Nada a ser feito para `all'.
gmake[2]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/vp'
Making all in vpglsl
gmake[2]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/vpglsl'
gmake[2]: Nada a ser feito para `all'.
gmake[2]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/vpglsl'
Making all in wgl
gmake[2]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/wgl'
gmake[2]: Nada a ser feito para `all'.
gmake[2]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/wgl'
Making all in xdemos
gmake[2]: Entrando no diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/xdemos'
  CC       glxinfo.o
  CC       glxpbdemo.o
glxinfo.c: In function 'create_context_with_config':
glxinfo.c:780: error: 'GLX_CONTEXT_CORE_PROFILE_BIT_ARB' undeclared (first use in this function)
glxinfo.c:780: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
glxinfo.c:780: error: for each function it appears in.)
gmake[2]: ** [glxinfo.o] Erro 1
gmake[2]: *** Esperando que os outros processos terminem....
gmake[2]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src/xdemos'
gmake[1]: ** [all-recursive] Erro 1
gmake[1]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/mesa-demos-8.1.0/src'
gmake: ** [all-recursive] Erro 1
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz.
```

I'm using FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE.


----------



## cpm@ (May 25, 2013)

Please, show output of `# make showconfig -C /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos`.


----------

